# several problems while texture painting ceilings and walls



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi carrotguy
Welcome
You've got a long post
It's a little confusing
I'll try and cut to the chase


carrotguy said:


> - how much trouble are we in for applying smooth texture with a roller to mostly removed wallpaper adhesive without priming first?


A lot
...it _might_ hold...it _might_ be a disaster
I'd put money on the disaster myself-the Behr isn't going to help things
(sorry, that stuff has horrible adhesion)

If you asked me to finish this, I'd scarpe and sand anything that can come off, prime with Gardz (Zinsser's problem solving primer), then texture



carrotguy said:


> Secondly, we have a swirl pattern ceiling in a bedroom that had to have a panel of drywall removed to fix a roof leak. We would like to go over that with hopper-applied popcorn texture. Should the entire swirled pattern be primed in addition to the raw drywall patch before applying hopper behr popcorn texture for ceilings? Will the hopper popcorn application bond properly to the ceiling if sprayed directly on the swirled ceiling pattern without a primer?


Technically (if I am understanding you correctly), that depends on what the existing ceiling has on it, and what condition it's in
In reality, you are best off priming the whole thing


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...oh, and you def. want to start going to a real paint store for your paint products, tools and advice
You project will go faster, require less work, and look better when finished


----------

